

How Group Dynamics May Be Killing Innovation - derekc
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article.cfm?articleid=2487

======
derekc
Key point of the article: Brainstorm on your own first, then collaborate/share
your ideas with others in a group. Don't ever do the latter first.

